# The Best War Movies



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Everyone has diferent taste for war movies, some of them are not as good as many people and critics think...
Some of my favorite War films:

A. ALL QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT

B. THE KILLING FIELDS

C. BLACK HAWK DOWN

D. WINDTALKERS

E. GLORY

F. THE RED BADGE OF COURAGE

G. THE PATRIOT

H. FULL METAL JACKET

I. BACK TO BATAAN

J. SAVING PRIVATE RYAN

K. PEARL HARBOR
(only for the action)


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Platoon
Patton 
The Longest Day
Sargeant York
The Milagro Beanfield War
Enemy at the Gates
Enemy Mine
Soldier


To name a few


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Starwars 1 2 3 4 5
behind enemy lines
Birth of a nation
Full Metal Jacket
Harts War
Wind talkers


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Patton
3. All Quiet On The Western Front
4. Bridge On The River kwai
5. Das Boot
6. Kelly's Heroes
7. The Dirty Dozen
8. The Great Escape.
9. Saving Private Ryan
10. Mister Roberts


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Have to agree with almost all the picks above. One that hasn't been mentioned yet that is a personal favorite of mine is "We Were Soldiers"

That movie really shows how artillery is used to support our troops. I've never seen anything that portrayed it as so devestatingly effective.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Not a movie, but a "series" that had a great impact on me was _Band of Brothers_.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

One of the best movies, period:

The Best Years of Our Lives

Plus, Sands of Iwo Jima, They Were Expendable, In Harm's Way, Gettysburg

TV-wise, Winds of War, Holocaust


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's not forget Heartbreak Ridge and Hamburger Hill


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

GLORY
Enemy Mine
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Harts War
Wind talkers
Braveheart


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Guess it depends what you consider what a war movie is. 

Platton
Braveheart 
Dances with Wolves
Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now

Oh.. can't forget the battle for middle earth. LOTR (Series)


----------

